# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Which Ozito Rotary Hammer drill 800w vs 1500w model

## inferno6688

Hi guys, 
I am about to start a bathroom renovation and i am planning on getting a Ozito rotary hammer drill as it seems to get good reports on the forum, but the big question is which model to get?
800 watts ($89) vs the bigger 1500w ($129)??? 
It will mainly be used for removing tiles, mortar, and maybe some brick work. Obviously it will be used for around the house later on.  
I am worried the bigger model will be too bulky and aggressive for any other work around the house, which will be mainly just drilling into brick work. On the other hand i don't want to buy the smaller one and find out its not powerful enough to do the bathroom. 
thanks guys  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Batpig

Dear Inferno, 
I've got the older-style 850 watt model, and I can assure you that even with just it, your forearms will be begging you for mercy before not too long when you've been using it in "chisel" mode to pry off wall tiles. Now having said that, I'll point out that the Ozito website has definitely got it wrong when they say that this particular unit only weighs 2.8kg, because even my Bathroom-scales seem to indicate at least 5kg as more like the correct figure. The other 850 watt model (the new-age-ergo-styled one...) is listed at 7.5kg(!), which is actually heavier than the 1500 watt model you're thinking of (which apparently weighs in at just 5.9kg...) With only $40 difference in price between the two units you're considering, I'd opt for whichever one was truly lighter. But that's if we're talking about wall tiles... 
Floor tiles are a different kettle of fish. For the sake of your back, you'll instead be better off with a heavier, physically larger and longer unit. You'll get by with the Ozito if you're only talking about the base of a Shower-recess, but if it's an entire floor, you'll probably be better off going out and hiring something more like a small Jackhammer. Your back will thank you for it in the long run. But I wouldn't hire anything until I had tried the Ozito on the floor tiles, because you never know -sometimes for one reason or another, the bond between the tile-adhesive and the substrate can be quite weak, and you might find that the tiles all virtually peel right off for you with only just the Ozito. In fact, if they start doing this, try a decent shovel turned upside down, and you might be surprised... 
Also, it's worth saying that you shouldn't use whichever unit you buy for drilling into brickwork. They're just too powerful for it, and they will blow-out the back of the brick. A conventional Impact-Drill is your best bet for this. Use the Rotary for drilling into concrete (which it will do quite easily, compared to your Impact which will struggle...) 
Best Wishes,
Batpig. 
P.S. For removing those tiles, you'll be better off with a wider chisel-head bit than the one that Ozito include with the drill. Otherwise you'll find the thing wanting to dig in all the time (very easily at that, if the substrate is something like Villaboard...). You should be able to lay hands on a generic-brand 1.5" or even 2" chisel without too much in the way of either running-around or dollars. Make sure you get the right one for your drill, because there's subtle variations between SDS+ and SDS-Max, etc.

----------


## inferno6688

thank you the the detailed reply mate. 
Interesting note on blowing out brick work. Will go to Bunnings and have a feel for the weights   :2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Ricardito

Simply saying do not use either model for drilling you could cause yourself a nasty injury these tools are not variable speed other are but more expensive just use as a hammer it is fine if you are not experience and never handled a heavy tool use the 850 Watt unit it is just fine for knocking off tiles and some mortar. 
Also there is this variable speed rotary hammer drill for less that $100  Buy SDS Hammer Drill | 1500W | Buy Fifth Birthday Promotion Online - oo.com.au  http://www.oo.com.au/prod/HWTE70022A/1b.jpg    

> Hi guys, 
> I am about to start a bathroom renovation and i am planning on getting a Ozito rotary hammer drill as it seems to get good reports on the forum, but the big question is which model to get?
> 800 watts ($89) vs the bigger 1500w ($129)??? 
> It will mainly be used for removing tiles, mortar, and maybe some brick work. Obviously it will be used for around the house later on.  
> I am worried the bigger model will be too bulky and aggressive for any other work around the house, which will be mainly just drilling into brick work. On the other hand i don't want to buy the smaller one and find out its not powerful enough to do the bathroom. 
> thanks guys

----------


## chrisp

> Simply saying do not use either model for drilling you could cause yourself a nasty injury these tools are not variable speed

  I'd admit its has been a while since I've used mine, but I'm sure it is variable speed. 
These things go through masonry with incredible ease.  I feel like I have to pull back on the machine as it feels like it is pulling itself in to the masonry!

----------

